

Amazon data center on fire in Virginia - barnson
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/amazon-data-center-fire-virginia-180300909.html

======
mryan
Fortunately, nobody was hurt and this won't affect AWS.

> A large fire lit up the roof of an Amazon data center that's still under
> construction in a Virginia suburb outside Washington, D.C.

> No one was hurt in the blaze, according to the local fire department, which
> was able to put out the fire in under an hour.

